# looked what i picked up today.....



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

..... a 12 week old vicious, wild, scared, but oh so beautiful European Polecat with head injuries he is on pain relief and antibiotics and is being held at the moment with some very big gloves!!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Awww...adorable!!! :flrt:


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous little face!
Hope he's(?) feeling better soon.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> What a gorgeous little face!
> Hope he's(?) feeling better soon.


Very beautiful, hope his/her temper improves:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How did he get head injuries?


----------



## mattym (Jul 17, 2009)

where did you get him from???


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

They think he was either kicked by something(horse?) or clipped by a car. I have never met a true poley and i am amazed already at the size the size of his head alone it has to be as big as my fist and he is practically black! stunning just a meany bum at the minute the gloves are well and truely in use at the mo!!


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

mattym said:


> where did you get him from???


i run a ferret rescue and had a call from a vets saying they had had a "ferret" handed in and didnt have the space to keep him so i went over to get the "ferret" which turned out to be an eu polecat a very frightend hissy one at that


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Brings back memories. We used to get in quite a few eu polecats when we ran the rescue, stunning things but always jumpy, could never figure out how the people caught them in the first place to "rescue" them :lol2:


----------



## mattym (Jul 17, 2009)

hows your ferret doing now???


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

ahhhhh Kylie he is gorrrrrrrrrrrrgous !!! :flrt:

At least he is in safe hands now x


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

He is beautiful!!!

Will you plan a release for him once he is rehabilitated??


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

He is wonderful and has now gone to his new home before he is released! i have last night taken in a female with a puncture wound to the head she too is absolutely stunning! but again vicious she will be released too once she is 100%


----------



## stacyfa (Jul 5, 2009)

i think its brilliant what you do, i absolutely love all animals and have so much respect for people who help, u prob get it all the time but i respect u fully!! i honestly believe u deserve a reward for this people like you arent thanked enough!


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

Gorgeous little devil :devil:


----------



## jas88 (Apr 8, 2009)

i would love to see one in the wild.


----------

